# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX  HxcMagma v1.0.3.7 Bugs fix and Alcatel prd files etc updated !!

## mohamed73

*BUGS FIXED v.1.0.3.6* *                 Many Users are Facing Problem " Not Opening "*   *SAMSUNG UPDATE:*  *ADDED ACTIVATE ALL LANGUAGES for ALL ANDROID MODELS**ADDED ENABLE ADB (Android Debug Mode) by MODEM PORT for ALL ANDROID MODELS*  _Both solution are generic, possible to not work in all models!_     *ALCATEL UPDATE:*  *ADDED MORE THAN 500 NEW PROVIDERS ID *       *Download:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Success Stories:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Follow us on Facebook 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

